# healthy mayonaise question.



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

I see they sell mayo made with olive oil.
Anyone ever make homemade mayo or some type of spread with mct, flax seed or even coconut oil?  Would it even work?  Just wondering so I can make and get rich..IB Spread..


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 18, 2013)

You're to late dude 
Homemade Coconut Oil Mayonnaise | Passionate Homemaking


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks .Swedes are good for something other than IKEA.

I was wrong. Lol


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wtf!?
Volvo?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> You're to late dude
> Homemade Coconut Oil Mayonnaise | Passionate Homemaking



Have u tried this aqua..? It's toxic sweet. Lol.Its mostly olive oil .. I made and threw out .


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

This recipe with Fage greek yogurt is pretty good. Almost all protein. I cook with greek yogurt all the time. Love it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> This recipe with Fage greek yogurt is pretty good. Almost all protein. I cook with greek yogurt all the time. Love it!



What is the recipe bro? I dig yogurt .thanks


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Have u tried this aqua..? It's toxic sweet. Lol.Its mostly olive oil .. I made and threw out .



No, I was planing to do it.
But now I don't have to


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol. Im no test rat bro..

.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nah just kidding 
I'll try something out this weekend and give you an update


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

I know .it was just too sweet almost like nasty miracle whip. I'll see what I can find too.I'll call a few local chefs I did work for.thanks.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What is the recipe bro? I dig yogurt .thanks



Crap, forgot to paste it. 

Dr Oz & Rocco's Healthy Mayonnaise with Greek Yogurt - Weight Loss Tips & Recipes for Diets | Weight Loss Tips & Recipes for Diets


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks bro. Oz man and Rocco are smart mofos and I dig their info..


----------



## SoccerDad (Mar 1, 2013)

One problem with homemade mayo is that it spoils very quickly.

Speaking of condiments, we make our own ketchup now -- Mark's Daily Apple has a recipe.  Essentially it is: paste, cider vinegar, some spices, and a little stevia.  Damn good, I tell ya


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

